# "Startseite" von Apache



## DeMuX (12. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich hab suse9.0 installiert, und da ist ja apache2 schon dabei,
 auch soweit alles ganz gut, nur kann ich wenn ich localhost
eingebe, diese dumme seite nicht ändern.
hab in der httpd.conf eigentlich den documentroot umgestellt,
mag er aber irgendwie nicht!
hab ich da was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Habenix (12. Februar 2004)

#
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
#
<Directory "/usr/local/httpd/htdocs">

das muss auch noch geändert werden in der httpd.conf


Gruß

habenix


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DeMuX _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich hab suse9.0 installiert, und da ist ja apache2 schon dabei,
> ...



/etc/init.d/httpd reload


----------

